

New ‘gig’ economy spells end to lifetime careers - emeraldd
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/ab492ffc-3522-11e5-b05b-b01debd57852.html#axzz3huhhryTS

======
aaronchall
It's behind a paywall. No thank you.

~~~
pseingatl
Ditto. Could someone please post the article?

